
The Algebra of Algebraic Data Types, Part 2 - llambda
http://chris-taylor.github.io/blog/2013/02/11/the-algebra-of-algebraic-data-types-part-ii/
======
oconnor0
I think this is one of the clearest explanations, to me, of the similarity and
differences between nullable & Maybe types. Both encode "n + 1" possible
values, but the nullable version pretends it encodes only "n" values, while
Maybe makes it explicit.

